# Mio figlio il grande



## Soloconilcuore (10 Dicembre 2017)

Avevo anticipato i problemi con i figli in un altro trend , inizio dal più grande.
Mio figlio 22 anni fatti due giorni fa , si è trasferito in Germania per lavoro a fine settembre. Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni su whatsapp, e a volte in settimana a telefono.
Ed ogni domenica puntualmente una lunga conversazione. Mi manca è non poco, ma sono orgoglioso di lui che alla sua età ha preso il volo.  Mi ha confessato che la sua scelta è stata dettata dagli eventi.
Non vuole più bene alla mamma, anzi prova odio per quello che è successo .
Dopo il terremoto lui è rientrato in casa con noi, mia moglie felicissima di accoglierlo , lo riempiva di attenzioni, non facendoli mancare coccole, segni di affetto, e quant'altro.
Mio figlio si è sentito soffocare, si è sentito di vivere una falsa. 
E qui la decisione di trovare lavoro all'estero.
Ha lasciato la mamma con la scusa del lavoro, in modo da non farla soffrire .

Ho cercato di fagli capire che quello che è successo non ha niente a che vedere con i figli, i sentimenti per i figli non cambiano,
Gli ho detto che la mamma lo ha tenuto in grembo, ti ha cresciuto con tanto amore ti vuole un mondo di bene, come fai ad odiare?
La discussione è lunga, in sintesi mio figlio mi ha messo dei paletti .

Con la mamma i messaggi sono molto brevi 
( si no va bene ciao  ok   ecc ecc )
tant'è che la mia ex prese il mio cell e ha letto le conversazioni tra me e nostro figlio.
Fortuna che tutto quello che lui mi ha confessato e stato vocale e non chatt.
Ora la situazione è questa , oltre a non riuscire a fare riconciliare mamma e figlio 
Penso che mia moglie crede che sia io a mettergli contro il figlio essendo maschio.

Io non so più cosa fare . 
E a volte  credo che più cerco di unirli è più si allontanano .
Voi cosa ne pensate, ho sbagliato qualcosa?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2017)

Non puoi negare la rabbia che ha provato.
Probabilmente avrebbe bisogno di terapia, ma deve decidere lui.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (10 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non puoi negare la rabbia che ha provato.
> Probabilmente avrebbe bisogno di terapia, ma deve decidere lui.


anche questo ho fatto ,più di una volta ho consigliato una consulenza terapeuta.


----------



## nina (10 Dicembre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> anche questo ho fatto ,più di una volta ho consigliato una consulenza terapeuta.


Ti assicuro che se avrà bisogno provvederà da sé a dirti che vuole andare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Dicembre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Avevo anticipato i problemi con i figli in un altro trend , inizio dal più grande.
> Mio figlio 22 anni fatti due giorni fa , si è trasferito in Germania per lavoro a fine settembre. Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni su whatsapp, e a volte in settimana a telefono.
> Ed ogni domenica puntualmente una lunga conversazione. Mi manca è non poco, ma sono orgoglioso di lui che alla sua età ha preso il volo.  Mi ha confessato che la sua scelta è stata dettata dagli eventi.
> Non vuole più bene alla mamma, anzi prova odio per quello che è successo .
> ...


non insistere, ha bisogno i suoi tempi.
È una cosa che deve risolvere lui con sua mamma.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non insistere, ha bisogno i suoi tempi.
> È una cosa che deve risolvere lui con sua mamma.


sono d'accordo con Ginevra.

Che lei ti dia le colpe è normale. Lo fa anche la mia ex pur non capendo che io no c'entro nulla. Passaci sopra tanto non puoi farci nulla.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (11 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non insistere, ha bisogno i suoi tempi.
> È una cosa che deve risolvere lui con sua mamma.


infatti non posso insistere, questo è uno dei paletti che ha messo


----------



## Soloconilcuore (11 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con Ginevra.
> 
> Che lei ti dia le colpe è normale. Lo fa anche la mia ex pur non capendo che io no c'entro nulla. Passaci sopra tanto non puoi farci nulla.


allora lei ora non mi da la colpa, prima si, 
Lei da tempo evita gli scontri con me su tutto.
Però i miei figli sono sempre stati attaccati a me, perché anche quando erano più piccoli 
Per lasciare più libera la mia ex , li tenevo io e li portavo molto spesso fuori casa.ora credo  che sia un Po gelosa del rapporto che ho sempre avuto con loro .
Da circa due mesi ho notato che la mia ex si sia messa in competizione con me con la piccola specialmente. 
A me non da fastidio , anzi che ben venga.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> allora lei ora non mi da la colpa, prima si,
> Lei da tempo evita gli scontri con me su tutto.
> Però i miei figli sono sempre stati attaccati a me, perché anche quando erano più piccoli
> Per lasciare più libera la mia ex , li tenevo io e li portavo molto spesso fuori casa.ora credo  che sia un Po gelosa del rapporto che ho sempre avuto con loro .
> ...


bene. piano piano le cose si sistemano.


----------

